# Hitlers Mountain retreat document



## Micdrow (Aug 25, 2012)

Document and pictures of Hitlers mountain retreat.

Enjoy!!!

View attachment Hitlers_mountain_retreat.pdf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2012)

Very cool.

Here are some pics that I took the last time I visited the Eagles Nest back in 2010. Been there a few times though.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet shots there Chris, many thanks for sharing them. I was wondering if it survived.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeap it is still there, but really can't see all that much of it.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Great document. The map with the bomb damage shows how much we tried to take it out.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Great document. The map with the bomb damage shows how much we tried to take it out.


 
Thanks Eric!!!!


----------

